# Engine block and Valve cover bolts rusted. Normal??



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sadly, normal......steel being steel in a sometimes damp (or salty) environment.

Don't spend too much time looking under the car......It'll likely be nasty down there.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks pretty clean. Have you used any chemical cleaners on it? I find many items on mine that are rusting. On my 2014 LT the screws for the reverse lights were rusted to beat all **** in 2014! The dealer just shrugged at me and this was just days after I purchased it. I have since replaced them with stainless screw. All I can say is if your worried, start cleaning / de-rusting stuff now. It is only going to get worse especially if you are in the rust belt like I am.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I never used any cleaning products inside the engine compartment. Only warm water and some car wash soap from time to time to clean off dirt where I can. I live in Canada and I always do my rustproofing every year. But they only treat the panels and underneath. I wonder if I should apply rustproofing grease elsewhere, and if it is safe to do so.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you're careful on applying it, after you clean something, you can clear coat it. It will last for awhile, but not forever. A little dielectric grease on some items also works. You need to understand the effects of what you use on what parts though first.


----------

